# My "TRON" Discus.. you will know when you read this message



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

I got three RSS Discus from Emile..

Hehe, I took a few photos of them and made them into poster.. hehehe Enjoy.. Tell me what you think..


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks great. Love it


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

wow... good design , im impressed


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great ...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brian,

Nice looking discus , glad to see you keeping a few.Liking the theme too


Luke


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that is awesome. Good Job...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Brian,
Don't know what you did or how you did it, but it sure looks great !
Are those my discus ? I should have kept them, huh ? !!! lol
They look a h..l of a lot better than mine in that poster. Know nothing about this - do you doctor them up much from photos ?
Paul


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...........


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

That looks really good! ahaha i wasnt expecting that. pretty discus =)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe you can make us a cool banner


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

thanks everyone for their replies!!

Paul, they are your discus.. haha yes, I did some little editing to the photos..


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

whatever you did - can you come over anytime & do the same to the real thing - not just pics ? !!!!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

great poster. glad to see you got some gorgeous discus  did you get more? or just those three from paul?


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Athena, just three from Paul. Too bad I missed your sale, otherwise I could make 9 more posters. LOL


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is just insane!!! I LOVE it. I've been counting down the days to Tron Legacy; can't wait


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Very impressive & creative, Brian !!!!!

Nice discus !!!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pic!!! They are turning into beauties!!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> Great pic!!! They are turning into beauties!!!!!


Aren't you suppose to be at a hockey game in Edmonton?????!!!!!!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm curious, Brian
What modifying do you do to the actual pics ?
Is is just coloration & sheen ? I don't expect that you make any alterations to the striations & so on - or do you ?
If you don't, then I suspect the overall snakeskin pattern will be turning out pretty good as time goes on - just trying to envisage how they might look in a few months. 
Paul


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looks really cool, i like how the bottom one the same fish is mirrored with different colors
good job


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

emile said:


> I'm curious, Brian
> What modifying do you do to the actual pics ?
> Is is just coloration & sheen ? I don't expect that you make any alterations to the striations & so on - or do you ?
> If you don't, then I suspect the overall snakeskin pattern will be turning out pretty good as time goes on - just trying to envisage how they might look in a few months.
> Paul


Paul, I altered the color by changing the color temperture to make the striations more popping to the eyes, (don't worry I didn't change the temperture of my heater, it's still at 29 degree celcius, )

Alterations to the striations is beyond my skills, so yes those are the real pattern on the discus.

Here's are the original photos of the discus;























I call this one S,M,L

Here's the link to the rest of the photos
My Discus pictures by bchiu - Photobucket


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Very impressive & creative, Brian !!!!!
> 
> Nice discus !!!!!!


Thanks Peter. Remember last time I was at your place, I saw your beautiful discus, so finally I decide to get some for myself.

I saw your post on your mating pair. Good Job!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> I got three RSS Discus from Emile..
> 
> Hehe, I took a few photos of them and made them into poster.. hehehe Enjoy.. Tell me what you think..


WOW !! that one is real nice 



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> maybe you can make us a cool banner


 Look up at the top of the page ...we have one .. complete with Santa and his reindogs...now thats 

.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> WOW !! that one is real nice
> 
> Look up at the top of the page ...we have one .. complete with Santa and his reindogs...now thats
> 
> .


I like the current banner too. I wonder who did it. nickfire?


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Off topic, but I need an answer,

How do I convert these discus to eat my TetraColor Tropical Crisps? Only one of them eats my crisps. The other two don't eat it at all.

I don't wanna feed them only frozen blood worms and blind shrimps. Too much Protien.

I went to IPU, the guy there said I should try dipping the crisps into Garlic.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

when every i want to feed some thing new i do it with the morning feeding. I will a half new food and half old food. That works for me. Or you can not feed them for a day and that some times work. In your case if 1 is eating it the others will follow it just takes time.



Sapphire said:


> Off topic, but I need an answer,
> 
> How do I convert these discus to eat my TetraColor Tropical Crisps? Only one of them eats my crisps. The other two don't eat it at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I will try your method and let you know.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hehehe, nice works  
I will come over to see the real TRON


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

And here is my Dark Knight


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Hahaha.. Nice one.. his feet does look like wings..


----------

